# Discredit It!



## Guest (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm talking primarily to the other people with drug-induced DP/DR, because you KNOW this isn't who you are.

If you don't let it bother you, it can't. What I suggest is, with a smirk on your face, tell yourself this is stupid, these feelings are just a cover-up for some trauma or anxiety, this room I'm in is real, these people I'm with are real, and I have to think about what's happening to me right now.

This always makes me feel a lot better.


----------



## julie13 (Oct 6, 2005)

And why does this not apply to those with anxiety-induced dp/dr?


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2005)

well, i was more trying to isolate it from people that have DP/DR without a discernible cause. i mean, if you recognize that anxiety is causing it for you, then by all means, try it. and if you don't, try it too. i dont know.


----------



## julie13 (Oct 6, 2005)

I agree...I mean, i can only speak for myself because i am one who developed it from extreme anxiety, and the same holds true. I tell myself these irrational fears are stupid, and instead of trying to rationalize, I ignore them, and they go away, sometimes for an hour, sometimes for a day, and sometimes for several weeks. It's a hard trick to perfect, but it really is the best way sometimes!


----------

